# MRI of the foot



## wymanh (Nov 3, 2011)

How would you code an MRI of the foot?  73718 or 73721?  There is discussion in my office and I can't find any concrete documentation one way or the other.  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ajs (Nov 3, 2011)

wymanh said:


> How would you code an MRI of the foot?  73718 or 73721?  There is discussion in my office and I can't find any concrete documentation one way or the other.  Thanks for your help!!



Unless you were looking at a joint in the foot, I would go with 73718.  The only distinction seems to be 73718 is lower extremity other than joint...and 73721 is lower extremity any joint.

So what was being evaluated specifically should lead you to the correct code.


----------



## akbookworm (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree.  When coding an MRI for any of the extremities, it is best to go 73218-73223 for the upper extremities and 73720-73723 for the lower extremities.  They then break down by joints. and sometimes more specific body parts.


----------

